# Tool chest



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

At the moment I`m using my free time up on making a new tool chest. I find it interesting because of the problems it is setting me,that in itself is OK I enjoy problem solving.

My chest will be functional, but I got to thinking about the truly great chests of the past, the Studley and the Seaton are book marked on my PC for a few years now.

I thought that some guy that have never seen them would enjoy doing so and for those that have it`s a good excuse for a tool drool.

The studley stands on it`s own IMHO as an example of the highest craftsmanship and ingenuity.

The Seaton allows us to look into the tool chest of a cabinetmaker from the 1700`s and see just how far his tools are removed from ours, if at all.

David nelson gives an excellent insite into the making of the Seaton. 
In the links the Studley has a you tube link IMO well worth watching,
any way enjoy. billy

http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/masonicmuseum/tool_chest_made_by_studley.htm


http://www.wkfinetools.com/tMaking/art/seatonChest/Part1/sChest1.asp


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The phrase tool chest does not do these two justice. More like works of wood art which have a practical use.

Very impressive. I will now go and wipe the drool off my face. :icon_smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Another tool chest that's one of my favorites is by Andy Rae:
.








.








.








.








http://andyrae.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8&Itemid=3








 







.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Andy Rae is an example of Fine Craftsmanship.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I was just checking out these videos of the Studley chest. I didn't realize it was so "small" in overall dimension. The first video gives the best tour of it. I know the Studley chest has been shown and shown and talked about repeatedly. But it sure is inspiring.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C9QaFTI2F9c


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Another tool chest that's one of my favorites is by Andy Rae:
> .
> 
> 
> ...


 
The firewall at work won't let me see this one. The tech guy must understand how p o r n o g r a p h i c this stuff is.


----------

